# Idle side track



## ssand1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi guy's, I am a 54 year old total newbie to this and just getting my aquired 4x 8 set-up into shape. My question is this - if I wanted to have a couple of engines sit on some side tracks that are tied into the main track how to I do that without the engines powering way? Can this even be done?

Thanks in advance for answering what is probaly a really dumb question.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can create isolated track sections by using insulator pins and run a separate power feed to those track sections. Then you can power up just the section you want to use. You can park an engine, power down that section, power up another section and drive that engine out.

You'd have a switch panel to control the isolated track sections.

Note that I'm talking about O-gauge track, but other scales do basically the same thing with an insulated track section and separate power feed.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good, concise answer from John, above.

I'll only add that in the case of AC-powered O, or DC powered HO (or similar), one really only needs to isolote the "hot" track rail. The common / ground rail (or outer rails, in the case of 3-rail O) can be electrically connected throughout the layout.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TJ speaks the truth.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

there is of course also DCC for all the scales now adays. This means you could have 5 engines all parked on the same siding and have just one running on the out side without any isolation are complictated wirring.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course there's command control, but I sensed he didn't want to spend the hundreds to buy the controller and then upgrade all his engines!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

What if he already has a complete DCC system and engines and just doesn't know that you can do that? He said brandnew newbie and almost all complete sets today come with a beginners DCC controller system so you never know.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, we'll wait and see if he says *Eureka*!


----------



## ssand1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for all the great replys. I do not have DCC as I a bought a used platform set-up from somebody else and i'm working out some kinks he had on his layout. I bought a pack of the insulated joiners and that should do the trick for me until I get more adept at the wiring and switching.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Curiosity is killing the cat!
What scale is your setup?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing HO...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ssand1 said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the great replys. I do not have DCC as I a bought a used platform set-up from somebody else and i'm working out some kinks he had on his layout. I bought a pack of the insulated joiners and that should do the trick for me until I get more adept at the wiring and switching.


Darn guess I lost John.:laugh:


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Well this saves me from making another thread. I was about to ask the very same question. Told you I had alot of questions. lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> Well this saves me from making another thread. I was about to ask the very same question. Told you I had alot of questions. lol



Yes just insulate it and use a toggle switch.
O gauge?

edit, I see your HO.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> Yes just insulate it and use a toggle switch.
> O gauge?
> 
> edit, I see your HO.


HO guage.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> HO guage.



Beat you.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

My reaction time is so slow today. I guess welding in hoppers coated with epoxy paint will do that to you. lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> My reaction time is so slow today. I guess welding in hoppers coated with epoxy paint will do that to you. lol



Man, you shouldn't even have to have a drink after work!

I was editing as you were typing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> My reaction time is so slow today. I guess welding in hoppers coated with epoxy paint will do that to you. lol


Well, it'll do something to you!


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, it'll do something to you!


Could be worse. Last week I was welding Gondola's filled with Concentrate. Leaves a funky taste in your mouth even with a resperator on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm glad I spend my days in a nice safe workshop playing with model trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> Could be worse. Last week I was welding Gondola's filled with Concentrate. Leaves a funky taste in your mouth even with a resperator on.



Soap concentrate?

That makes me sick!:thumbsdown:

Don't they clean them before you weld?


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

No it's some kind of mineral concentrate. Not sure what though. They grit blast them but there's only so much you can do.


----------



## ssand1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry folks, I am HO....


----------

